# Clorox



## SapunovDmitry (Dec 26, 2007)

Guys,can you name some similar to clorox products that can be bought somewhere outside of the U.S. 
And what is the active conponent of clorox(in terms of gold refining)? I've never seen clorox in our wallmarts :? ...
I am sure there is something similar, but it is named in other way.
Thanks,
Dmitry


----------



## lazersteve (Dec 26, 2007)

Dmitry,

The active ingredient is Sodium Hypochlorite 5%.

Here's a link to their site:

Clorox Photo

Steve


----------



## SapunovDmitry (Dec 26, 2007)

Thank you very much Steve.


----------

